# kdemultimedia4 and taglib



## tankist02 (Dec 2, 2009)

While upgrading kdemultimedia4 from 4.3.3 to 4.3.4 it couldn't find shared library tag.1 and failed to build. I have taglib-1.5 package installed, but it created 


```
/usr/local/lib/libtag.so.6
```

instead of 


```
/usr/local/lib/libtag.so.1
```

After I created a link 


```
/usr/local/lib/libtag.so.1 -> /usr/local/lib/libtag.so.6
```

I was able to successfully upgrade kdemultimedia4.

Does taglib package incorrectly specifies the output library name? Is there a better way to fix the problem?


----------



## SIFE (Dec 2, 2009)

i think libtag.so.1 version and libtag.so.6 is another version ,some times when you upgrading packages or some of them ,shared library change their names ,i suggest to rebuild libtag to match last version or upgrade all your packages .


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2009)

There's something wrong with your ports installation, because the kdemultimedia4 port's Makefile clearly states:


```
LIB_DEPENDS=    FLAC.10:${PORTSDIR}/audio/flac \
                cdda_paranoia.0:${PORTSDIR}/audio/cdparanoia \
                ogg.6:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libogg \
                [B]tag.6:[/B]${PORTSDIR}/audio/taglib \
                vorbis.4:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libvorbis \
                musicbrainz.4:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libmusicbrainz \
                tunepimp.5:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libtunepimp \
                xine.1:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/libxine
```

Check your version of libtool, because that is the only reason I can think of why library version start to mismatch without any reason. If you have libtool15 installed, read /usr/ports/UPDATING (entry 20090802) and follow instructions.


----------



## tankist02 (Dec 3, 2009)

I updated ports tree today, deleted the link I created and still was able to upgrade without any problems. 

Here are taglib files after upgrade:


```
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      11 Dec  2 12:19 /usr/local/lib/libtag.so -> libtag.so.1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      15 Dec  2 12:19 /usr/local/lib/libtag.so.1 -> libtag.so.1.6.1
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  650688 Dec  2 12:19 /usr/local/lib/libtag.so.1.6.1
```

And kdemultimedia4 Makefile:


```
LIB_DEPENDS=    FLAC.10:${PORTSDIR}/audio/flac \
                cdda_paranoia.0:${PORTSDIR}/audio/cdparanoia \
                ogg.6:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libogg \
                tag.1:${PORTSDIR}/audio/taglib \
                vorbis.4:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libvorbis \
                musicbrainz.4:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libmusicbrainz \
                tunepimp.5:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libtunepimp \
                xine.1:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/libxine
```

Thanks everybody for the help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2009)

Heh, miwi@ changed the Makefile on 2009/12/02 and the taglib port was bumped .. so my libtag.so.6 magically changed to a libtag.so.1 -> libtag.so.1.6.1 symlink today. Not really a coincidence, I'm sure


----------

